# Dye Sublimation on Burlap



## lenie2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

Trying to find out the best method for printing on burlap in crisp, clean, bold designs and text. I've been looking here on the forums and Googling trying to find a good source of information, so please forgive me if I've overlooked it somewhere.

Questions can be summed up as follows:

1. Is sublimation printing the best for burlap?
2. Will it even work since burlap isn't 100% polyester?
3. Has anyone had results on this?
4. Suggestions for equipment?

Thanks so much!


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sublimation is a process with materials which are compatible with polyester.

Why does everyone insist on using it with something else?

All the wishfull thinking in the world will not change how it works.

If you don't think so, why ask? Just try it for yourself and see what happens. 

There are some things in life which just cannot be explained and will not be accepted. Everyone just has to find that out on his or her own.


----------



## lenie2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

SublimatorToo said:


> Sublimation is a process with materials which are compatible with polyester.
> 
> Why does everyone insist on using it with something else?
> 
> ...


Uhhh.... thank you SublimatorToo, that was very helpful.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

lenie2013 said:


> 2. Will it even work since burlap isn't 100% polyester?


My understanding of how sublimation works is that it will _only_ work on polyester. So, the smaller the polyester content in your substrate, the lighter the transfer will be.

So, if your burlap is 100% polyester, you ought to be able to get a good print. If your burlap is 50/50, the transfer should be roughly half as good.


----------

